# EBS savings



## Pastorius (25 Sep 2008)

I have a large amount saved in a fixed savings account with the EBS Building Society on a 3 months basis which can't be accessed until October. Do I have cause for concern in the present climate.


----------



## ClubMan (29 Sep 2008)

Not if it's €100K or less. And maybe not even if it is more than that.


----------



## georgesoros (7 Oct 2008)

ClubMan said:


> Not if it's €100K or less. And maybe not even if it is more than that.



why ?


----------



## ClubMan (7 Oct 2008)

Because (a) the deposit guarantee scheme guarantees 100% of deposits up to €100K and (b) there is no hard evidence that _EBS _deposits are at risk right now.


----------



## georgesoros (7 Oct 2008)

ClubMan said:


> Because (a) the deposit guarantee scheme guarantees 100% of deposits up to €100K and (b) there is no hard evidence that _EBS _deposits are at risk right now.



I asked why the OP does not have cause for concern in the present climate and you havent answered that question. It's obvious that if the banks and building societies default that our government will not be able to pay for all their desposits and liabilities. You have overlooked that point.


----------



## LDFerguson (8 Oct 2008)

georgesoros said:


> I asked why the OP does not have cause for concern in the present climate and you havent answered that question. It's obvious that if the banks and building societies default that our government will not be able to pay for all their desposits and liabilities. You have overlooked that point.


 
This sounds like the fanciful "€400 billion" argument.  This has been comprehensively debated here.


----------

